# DRESDEN | Projects & Construction



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

This update was posted two days ago by The Eagle in the Neumarkt thread:



The Eagle said:


> *And here we get to the Quarter 3. 2. The former Palais Riesch quarter. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

Today The Eagle posted some fresh pics of the Altstadt area in the Neumarkt reconstruction thread. I once again take the liberty to repost them here:



The Eagle said:


> *Best wishes for the New Year and Greetings to everyone!
> May all Your wishes come true this New Year!
> I am excited to show off with some kick ass pictures! lol*
> 
> ...


----------



## The Eagle (Sep 7, 2014)

Hello GeneratorNL! I waited so much for this Thread! 
Where, just tell me, where GeneratorNL, have You been all my live?

lol
Hello! I just discovered this new Thread! Looks somehow like a deja vu to me! lol
I like the idea. Please continue. But this Thread will face some problems:
Many projects in the suburbs of Dresden and surrounding town are beautiful. Also the Neumarkt core. But the rest of town builds so ugly that it would be enough to end this thread for good. People would not look at the stuff. 

About Dresden: Someone questioned if there is much going on in town? 
Answer: The town is in booming mode for quite some time now. There is indeed lots going on and I mean lots of construction!


One more thing: Ask before you copy into a new Thread on a permanent base. (Not needed for single events or within the same Thread of course) My source of Elli Kny in this case is very cool and relaxed. Other sources (not Dresden), like some in the town of Luebeck Thread want to know all whereabouts of the pictures they made and are very nervous about them getting spread. Anyway, thank You very much GeneratorNL and lets hope this becomes a perfect Thread!


----------



## The Eagle (Sep 7, 2014)

wakka12 said:


> Does dresden have much construction going on thats unrelated to neumarkt or other reconstructions?






Hello Wakka12! Happy New Year! 
Yes, Dresden has a very balanced economy in all parts and is booming and building a lot. A lot is going on. 20 different manufacturing plans are being build, 
20 - 30 Office buildings, 5 huge shipping facilities, 10 projects for science, 20 new schools, new railways, a new Opera/Theatre/ training space for such, new shopping malls, University extension, you name it.


----------



## The Eagle (Sep 7, 2014)

Sevillano47 said:


> Are they going to do something with the Kultur Palatz? The building is horrible(looks a seventies market) and its in bad conditions (outside) and it will be necessary to rebuilt the facade.








Good evening Sevillano! 
The Kultur-Palast has been painstakingly rebuild and redone with a lot of money. I posted inside pictures. Don't ask me what pages they are on.
But click here:https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=155024332#post155024332


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

The Eagle said:


> Hello GeneratorNL! I waited so much for this Thread!
> Where, just tell me, where GeneratorNL, have You been all my live?


Where I've been? Here! I've been here all the time! :lol: :cheers:



> lol
> Hello! I just discovered this new Thread! Looks somehow like a deja vu to me! lol
> I like the idea. Please continue. But this Thread will face some problems:
> Many projects in the suburbs of Dresden and surrounding town are beautiful. Also the Neumarkt core. But the rest of town builds so ugly that it would be enough to end this thread for good. People would not look at the stuff.


Well, I think we should take the risk of also showing the less attractive projects. It would only be fair to the SSC members who don't know Dresden to also show the ugly site of this city.



> One more thing: Ask before you copy into a new Thread on a permanent base. (Not needed for single events or within the same Thread of course) My source of Elli Kny in this case is very cool and relaxed. Other sources (not Dresden), like some in the town of Luebeck Thread want to know all whereabouts of the pictures they made and are very nervous about them getting spread. Anyway, thank You very much GeneratorNL and lets hope this becomes a perfect Thread!


No problem, I will ask you whenever I want to post your pictures in a new thread.


----------



## Saxonia (Aug 15, 2012)

The reconstruction of the small ballroom (Kleiner Ballsaal) in the Georgenbau wing of the residence castle is finished. 

First official pictures. 
https://www.mdr.de/sachsen/dresden/kleiner-ballsaal-residenzschloss-sachsen-100.html


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

It's been too quiet in this thread for a while. Fortunately The Eagle has posted some new info in the Neumarkt thread, which I will repost below:



The Eagle said:


> *Alright, Ladies and Gentlemen. We have news from an public meeting with an very important information about the rebuilding of the"Neustadt" across the river. Good news: There is no design committee from the city. Btw.: The Neumarkt committee is dissolved! You know, that one with the "as much modern as possible". That is no more! Witch leaves us with this.
> 
> The following are the designs of the first price that Bernd Albers won. Here his web site with many more pictures: https://www.berndalbers.com/koenigs...Z_QrynEV4mzw3TkHJQI4P_1gctHkPlhxOlnwhEtjyVoHU *
> 
> ...


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

Some updates that The Eagle posted in the Dresden reconstruction thread last month:



Tiaren said:


> The reconstructed renaissance beauty of Dresden's Schloßstraße:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

And more:



The Eagle said:


> *I like our Dresden! Here some manhole cover, located in the newly created "Frauenstrasse"; Dresden`s water management got humor; Their wastewater facility with the two domes is now one of Dresden`s biggest attractions! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

And even more:



The Eagle said:


> *Update of our "Regiment Haus". Let us take a look:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

Last one for now:



The Eagle said:


> *Another plot of land is being worked at, too. *
> *It is quarter 7.1 Also working on the basements. Some old basements will be kept and included. Here a picture:*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

Fantastic news concerning the reconstruction of the Hotel Stadt Rom. I will quote some posts from the Dresden reconstruction thread:



Tiaren said:


> Great news for Hotel Stadt Rom...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





SonOfThomp said:


> https://www.dnn.de/Dresden/Lokales/...ZWtUud-U1EzFMd1c41yGgjX2HaelrlHq5rxLqvWW17x4E





SonOfThomp said:


> The reconstruction of the Neumarkt will be completed with the reconstruction of the "Hotel Stadt Rom". The city council decided by a large majority on Friday afternoon. There was only one dissenting vote and five abstentions.
> However, the building erected around 1739 is not supposed to be rebuilt at its original location Am Neumarkt 10, but rather to be moved towards Moritzgasse. The reason for this is the insufficient distance to the Henrich-Schütz-Residence at the original location.
> The Alliance-inspired simulation of scaffolding and tarpaulins was rejected by the city council. "We break away from a central principle of urban reconstruction," said Green Party Chairman Thomas Löser. "We are changing the historical situation when we move the building. We should show that to people. "
> To the buildings of the "Stalin-Baroque" at the Wilsdruffer road a backyard situation arises, so solver, if the hotel city Rome is rebuilt. "These buildings of the Ostmoderne are a high good and should not be questioned." With the Gagfah, the predecessor of Vonovia, the city council had negotiated a breakthrough on the ground floor of the row of houses to Neumarkt. This six to seven-meter-wide intervention will not be, explained Löser, who also pointed out that twelve trees must be felled for reconstruction.
> ...


 :cheers:


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

Below I'm going to re-post a couple of posts by The Eagle from the Dresden reconstruction thread. These posts were from June and July.


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

From June:



The Eagle said:


> *That is fantastic news! Hilarious! I was gone for one week on my vacation and almost miss the news.
> 
> The other side of the Neumarkt is also getting started. Quarter 7.1:*
> 
> ...


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

From June:



The Eagle said:


> *More news: The castle is getting the first of two fountains back!
> 
> Here some pictures of the fountain:*
> 
> ...


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

From July:



The Eagle said:


> *This thread is as dry as my Martini!
> 
> Hello and welcome everybody to a new round of our game: Who can guess the city?
> It goes like this: I post some pictures and you guess the right city they are from!
> ...


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

Dresden is becoming more and more complete every year! :cheers:


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

From July:



The Eagle said:


> *The "Sclosseck" corner by the castle is coming along. Basements will be partly saved and integrated*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

We need more people to reply in this thread. So many pictures! :nuts::lol:


----------

